# Realistic Leo Viv



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

I was wanting to spruce up my leo viv a bit and make a sort of rocky terrain with slate and rocks and large stones etc, was just wondering if anyone has created this type of set up and if they had any images of their endeavours? 

Also would this make it harder to heat the viv or would it be ok to use slate and rocks as a substrate?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Check this for a good how to guide.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/231597-ultimate-leopard-gecko-anti-impaction.html


----------



## Painted Arrows (Dec 27, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Check this for a good how to guide.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/231597-ultimate-leopard-gecko-anti-impaction.html


Ditto. If i ever get a gecko i'll be using this idea! Defiantly a way to make the cage cool and awesome! Plus you can remove it if you ever want to  And you can make use of your vertical space. Having done ALOT of creative projects I recommend you make several drawings and outlines of it BEFORE you make it, then you know what your doing and will be more pleased with the results!


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

Not a leopard tank, but same principle, polystryrene, flexible floor tile adesive and 15 hours holding a paint brush, easy tho! Sorry about te pics should have taken the glass out


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

You done a great job and your leo's will love their new enclosure.. people should definately give it a go themselves its not as hard as they think.

well done mate


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

Looks really good mate. Made one very similar looking recently for my leos and it's so much nicer having them in a natural looking viv. 
One thing though, and i know this will probably start a mass debate but it's about the sand. I know if you put 2 experts in a room they'll probaly fight to the death arguing about whether it's safe or not but i'll tell you my experience.
As i said, made a very similar viv with sand as a substrate. I read up on it and alot of experienced keepers were saying it was ok. Well it was for the first month but then one of my girls went off her food and without being too graphic, there was alot of sand coming out of the other end! 
They had a nice bowl of calcium in there as well but this didn't stop her gobbling uop the sand. 
So i quickly got rid of the sand and replaced it with stones. (Found some large stones, cleaned them up and filled in the gaps with smaller - too big to eat - stones.) 
Well it's 2 weeks later, she's back on her crickets and her s**t doesn't crumble when you clean it up!
And to top it off, the stones look loads better than the sand and it's more like their natural habitat (which is rocky outcrop kinda desert and not sandy desert.)
As for heating, i find that once the stones are warm they stay warm for a long time so no probs there. I'll try and get some pics on here soon.
Anyway, don't want to nag but thought i'd let you know my experience!
Still, wicked looking viv mate! :2thumb:


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

Stern69, Carpet man said it wasn't a leo viv...


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah its definitly not a leo tank, its 6 1/2 foot long 30 inch high and 30 inch wide, its for a trio of beardies


----------

